# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Këngëtari juaj i preferuar i gjithë kohërave!

## Visage

*Cili eshte kengetari juaj i preferuar, kengetari kenget e te cilit s'ju merziten kurre qofte shqiptar apo i huaj?*

Per mua ka qene, eshte dhe do jete "Mbreti i Rock 'n' Roll" *Elvis Presley*, qe per mendimin tim eshte i paarritshem si talent, si ne vargjet qe ka shkruar, ashtu dhe ne muziken qe ka kompozuar, ne tingujt qe ka arritur me zerin e tij, dhe ne performance ne skene.

----------


## no name

Prej kengetarve shqiptar per mua eshte *Afrim Muçiqi* qe kenget e atij sme bezdisen asnje her ...

----------


## Michaela

Akon,Justin,Christina-te huaj

Soni,Nertila Vreto,Stine-shqiptare etj etj

----------


## Gerrard

*Jan disa nuk e di ne ben mire ti listoj apo jo.

1. Michael Bolton.
2. Kenny G
3. Roxette
4. Scorpions
5. Bryan Adams
6. Chris De Burgh
7. Mariah Carey
8. Sade
9. Whitney houston
10. Aerosmith

Me pake fjale nuk di ke te cilesoj si me te mirin pasi te gjith kan karakteristika te vecanta dhe jan te vecant ne menyren e te kenduarit, jan legjendat e Baladave dhe Romantic Collection. Nuk mund te vecoj asnjerin nga keta kengetar.

Per kengetar Shqiptar.

1. Elsa Lila
2. Vace Zela
3. Ardit Gjebrea
4. Pirro Cako
5. Inva Mula
6. Anjeza Shahini

Dhe keto jan teper te vecant dhe e kan cuar Muziken Shqiptare ne maja, ku kan lene teper gjurme ne karriren e tyre.

Kalofshi mire

T-B*

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Whitney Houston dhe Celina Dion qe jane diva!
Dhe Christina Aguliera,P.Diddy dhe te tjere!
Nga keta tanet sabri fejzullahu dhe mahmut ferati!

----------


## BaBa

Eminemi.  :ngerdheshje: 



kurse nga shqiptaret Etno engjujt.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Per te huaj:

                    George Michael
                    Madona
                    Lionel Rich
                    Adriano Celentano
                    Laura Pausini


Per ne Ballkan:

Kengetare te muzikes qytetare te Bosnjes:
                                                                          Shaban Shaulic
                                                                          Lepa Brena
                                                                          Shemsa Shuljakovic

Kengetare te muzikes kroate:    
                                                                          Zdravko Colic
                                                                          Oliver Dragojevic

Per shqiptare:

                    Sabri Fejzullahu
                    Nexhmije Pagarusha
                    Esat Bicurri
                    Qamili i Vogel
                    Ismet Peja
                    Shkelzen Jetishi
                    Shpresa Berisha
                    Kenget qytetare korcare
                    Kenget qytetare shkodrane
                    Edmond Islami

----------


## KUSi

prejt te huajve : 2 Pac ;Dr. Dre ; Dmx ; Snoop Dogg ; Eminem ...etc...etc.....

prej taneve: Unikkatil & TBA ; Duda ; Tingulli 3nt ; Etno Engjujt.....etc.....etc.....

ndersa prej muzikes zbavitese shqipe me Sinan Vllasaliun nuk e krahasoj asnje tjeter

----------


## Bl3ri

Hmm kam shume :

*Te huaj* : Madonna, Beyonce, J.Lo, Mariah Carey, Cristina Aguilera, Britney Spears, Justin Timberlake, Eminem, Samira Said, Nancy Agram.

*Shqipetare* : Sabri Fejzullahu, Shkurte Fejza, Adelina Ismajli, Zanfina Ismajli, Elsa Lila, Bleona Qereti, Edona Llalloshi, Ermal Fejzullahu, Mariza Ikonomi, Nora Istrefi, Etno Engjujt.

U ben pak si shume, ka ende por permenda disa..

----------


## Ermelita

1.Bonnie Tylor
2.Celine Dion
3.Mariah Carey
4.Roxette
5.Deeep purple

----------


## _Elena_

*Scorpions
Metallica
Eminem
Bryan Adams
Bon Jovi
Akon
Richard Marx 
Mixalis Xatzigiannis
Notis Sfakianakis
Ploutarhos

Alban Skenderaj
WSF
Shpat Kasapi 
Produkt 28
Elita5
Te cilet jane te rinj
Nga te vjetrit se kam iden*

----------


## Korca_Reli

*Kenget qe mua nuk me mrziten kurre jane serenatat Korcare.
Teksti,muzika edhe zeri eshte i te gjithe Korcareve, prandaj s'me mbetet te them vec se KENGETARI IM I PREFERUAR eshte "shpirti" Korcar.

Respekte te gjitheve*

----------


## Alienated

*David Coverdale* - per mua eshte kengetari me vokalin me te bukur!

----------


## RaPSouL

Elvis Presley 4ever Nuk Arihet Gjithashtu Me Pelqen Edhe Michael Jackson

----------


## Bl3ri

Permendi vetem disa :
Te huaj : Eminem, Justin Timberlake, 50 Cent, Akon, Celine Dion, Mariah Carey, Laura Pausini, Beyoncen.

Shqipetare popullore : Shkurte Fejza, Shyrete Behluli, Remzie Osmani, Violete Kukaj, Artiola Toska, Irini Qiriako, Bujar Qamili, Mahmut Ferati, Motrat Mustafa.

Argetuese : Nora Istrefi, Genta Ismajli, Bleona, Adelina, Sabri Fejzullahu, Ermali, Shpati, Tuna, Blero, Mariza, Elsa, Jonida, Greta Koci, Sinan Hoxha gati se gjithe  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nolird

*1.Disturbed
2.Metallica
3.NickBlack
4.Gorillaz
5.ACDC
6.Eminem
7.Ray Charles...................etj*

----------


## Imperator

Metallica grupi im i preferuar i te gjitha koherave. Muzika e tyre eshte e paarritshme, tekstet gjithashtu. Nuk merzitem kurre duke degjuar Metallica.

Gjithashtu me pelqejne dhe Iron Maden, The Doors, Scorpions, White Snake, Ledd Zepelin.

Nga Shqiptaret me shume me pelqejne Aleksander Gjoka, Elsa Lila, Redon Makashi, Djemte e Detit.

Imperator

----------


## miki_al2001

Nga te huajt: Beyonce,Britney Spears,Madonna.

Nga shqiptaret: Ardit Gjebrea,West Side Family,Ilir Shaqiri,Elsa Lila,Vace Zela,Merita Halili,Parashqevi Simaku etj.

----------


## skeshqe

George Michael dhe Luan Zhegu

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Bon Jovi
Roxette
Scorpions.


Keto jane Grupet me te cilat nuk do te lodhesha kurre duke i degjuar.


Kurse te kengetaret ben Pjese Bruce Springsten.*

----------

